

Oculus Rift - TF2 Gameplay - Corrado
http://www.tested.com/tech/gaming/454560-testing-oculus-rift-development-kit-team-fortress-2/

======
mtgx
It feels like there is more vertical space, because there _is_ more vertical
space. The panel is 1280x800, but the effective resolution is 640x800 (for
each eye, which combine into a single 3D view), so you see more vertically.

~~~
Corrado
Yes, while watching the video I realized that I had never seen (noticed?) that
much of the TF2 sky. It really becomes apparent with those goggles on.

